# Bad poo parent - I gave up the crate at night



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ok, so I had been trying everything to get Lexi & Beemer to sleep past 4am. Changed their dinner times, picked up the water, took them out to pee late into the night, played with them until later... Well, none of those attempts made a dent. In fact, they seemed to wake up earlier. So the other night, Lexi stepped on a bee with her front paw and she was twitching it around, so I took her in to the vet. They didn't notice any swelling, gave her pain meds, and suggested I keep on eye out for vomiting, difficulty breathing, and other signs of an allergic reaction. Well, I can't do that if she's in a crate, so I brought her into bed. And of course, the look on Beemer's face when she was on my bed and he wasn't was a bit heartbreaking, so I brought him in too. So in this case I think I am being trained by the puppies because the reward of sleeping for 7 hours was worth it and I repeated it the next night. This time I even had to wake them up. They don't bark and scream when I have to toilet myself. Beemer still occasionally goes into his crate during the day to nap with the door open, she'll walk in and out sometimes, too. But most of the time, they are sleeping on a mat that I took out of the crate because they were tearing it up in there. So I know that having them in the crate is better for times when I'm not around, but I have to admit cuddling with my puppies at night makes me a happy puppy mom, too. And a rested one.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I day very good poo parent! Willow has had us trained for a while now  I love sleeping with my poos! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I always think whatever works for you and your poos is best. i just let Carley out of her crate at 1 yr to sleep on the bed with me and Sami. She is doing better each night, alternates where she wants to be, on the bed, on the floor, in her softbed, in the kitchen etc. It works much better for me as she had began waking at 4am!! If it works for you and your poos . . go for it!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo has slept on bed from night two, Savannah sleeps in her crate until 7then after my oh taking them out, they come back to bed with me and will sleep until I stir. Morning kisses and cuddles are the best We want to keep Savannah in her crate at night until after her spay, then she will be able to join us. We are planning on gettin a queen size bed to make sure they are accomodated sufficently (or that we can have a bit of room)lol You sound like a brilliant poo mum.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's my girl. Just love a happy ending.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds as if everyone is happy!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I'd love it if Nellie would sleep in my room!! Since the first night I brought her home she has slept in the kitchen with the door shut and not made a sound. But I miss her when I put her to bed and as I am on my own I'd love to cuddle up to her at night so I have tried a couple of times but she won't settle and I have to take her back down stairs again to her bed. I know it's wrong for me to even attempt to have her sleeping in my room but she is so gorgeous I just need my poo kisses


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

There is nothing better that sleeping with a poo! Its funny how all the old rules about dogs having to sleep on their own downstairs just go out the window. I got sick of the 5am wake ups too. Mine are so content to sleep with me they will lie in forever!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

tessybear said:


> There is nothing better that sleeping with a poo! Its funny how all the old rules about dogs having to sleep on their own downstairs just go out the window. I got sick of the 5am wake ups too. Mine are so content to sleep with me they will lie in forever!


I would not mind sleeping with Ringo, but will wait until he is older, as he doesn't settle, he isn't potty trained, and most importantly, my bed is extremely tall and I have porcelain tile floors. He can't get on the bed, and I am sure he would hurt himself trying to get down. I think I will get a ramp or steps at some point, but for now will work on potty training lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No I wouldn't sleep with a poo that wasn't potty trained first! (Or I might literally be sleeping with a poo... )
Jayded you could always buy Ringo a rug beside the bed for him to jump down on!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When lady was spayed she slept with us in bed...then she went back to her crate...then she slowly started waking up earlier and earlier...so we brought her in with us...I love waking up to a little puppy face nose to nose with me. ah love snuggling with my Lady bug


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Its probably a good meter up, I'd still be worried he'd hurt himself, and then he'd want me to pick him back up again lol 
by the time he's fully grown he might be big enough to jump in and out, but i don't think so. I had to use a step stool when I came back from the hospital Friday. 

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I put a footstool by the side of our bed when Samson was little so he could get up and down by himself safely. I love waking up in morning and seeing him lying with his legs in the air on his back fast asleep. Makes me smile and I could watch him for ages :love-eyes:


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes! I definitely will have to look into that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So the puppies haven't had a poo accident since the first day. And they seemed really good about the not peeing in their crate. So I thought I'd take a risk. Interestingly, they haven't had an accident in the house since I brought them into the bed. Could be I am more rested so I don't miss the signs like before. Also at a hotel on vacation and sleeping well in bed together. Hope the next occupants don't have allergies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Not a bad poo parent at all .... you have to do what works for you and your dog 

Also there are no rules that say you cant sleep with your puppy or dog in your bedroom, anyway rules are made to be broken anyway .. ha ha ha ..

Enjoy those snuggles


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here's a pic of them nappy at the hotel. No more lugging crates around when we travel as they either sleep on the bed or on their mats. That's another plus beyond the cuddlies in bed.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

They are so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> They are so cute!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed! Adorable! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I've ordered steps for my bed! He's not quite ready to be there all night, and I can't have him up with my incision still in early healing, but I'll be ready once we both are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Jayded said:


> I've ordered steps for my bed! He's not quite ready to be there all night, and I can't have him up with my incision still in early healing, but I'll be ready once we both are.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will love it! You may find he doesn't sleep on your bed the whole night. Samson gives me a cuddle first then sleeps on the floor all night and then gets back up early morning. I think sometimes he gets too hot on the duvet.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

My 10.5 week old has been sleeping in our bed from the night we brought her home at 9.5 weeks. He sleeps through the night (as much as 9 hours) and licks our face and gets restless if he has to go to the bathroom. No accidents in bed yet (hopefully not ever), and he seems to really like the memory foam. Puppy parents love it, too! No harm done in the situation.

We both work during the day (both have taken off so we can be home training for first 2 weeks) so he'll be in the crate during the day. We didn't want him in the crate at night as well and we didn't feel comfortable with him roaming the bedroom while we sleep.

Like others have said, whatever works!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> My 10.5 week old has been sleeping in our bed from the night we brought her home at 9.5 weeks. He sleeps through the night (as much as 9 hours) and licks our face and gets restless if he has to go to the bathroom. No accidents in bed yet (hopefully not ever), and he seems to really like the memory foam. Puppy parents love it, too! No harm done in the situation.
> 
> We both work during the day (both have taken off so we can be home training for first 2 weeks) so he'll be in the crate during the day. We didn't want him in the crate at night as well and we didn't feel comfortable with him roaming the bedroom while we sleep.
> 
> Like others have said, whatever works!


I think that's part of why it works for us because they know and I know that if they lick my face I get up and take them out but the whining in the crate wasn't clear that they needed to go and I wouldn't answer. So now I wake them up as I have my middle of the night potty break. Sometimes they need to go, often not. And for the first time the puppies let me sleep until 6am before a face lick. 

I also feel guilty even tho I take them to daycare that I'm not spending enough time with them so cuddling at night is just that much more togetherness for me.


----------

